

The Rise of the Data Smuggler - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2012/07/12/data-smuggling/

======
oinksoft
> The second thing that changed my mind was a new law in the UK that makes it
> illegal to not hand over encryption keys if the police want to decrypt your
> data.

Except that the law is not new, and was passed in 2000. The law linked from
the page linked in the above quote is entitled "Regulation of Investigatory
Powers Act 2000." The author plainly didn't even look at that page, however
...

------
vbl
Article is meh. Most storage technologists have known for years that putting a
bunch of hard disks in the back of a truck and driving it somewhere is faster
than transferring over a wire (for large amounts of data).

------
ajays
What we need is a dual-key encryption system. One key keeps your real data
encrypted. The other key "decrypts" the drive to a benign (mostly blank) disk.
If the cops ask, hand over the alternate key and stand back, bemused.

~~~
AaronStanely
Yes, and this already exists. It's called "plausible deniability". Truecrypt
has it. You can use one password and unlock the harmless data. And nobody can
prove that there is another hidden, evil, volume in there, which can only be
unlocked with another password.

That's the beauty of math. Sorry police!

------
typicalrunt
His throughput calculation is a bit off:

A 2TB drive contains 2,199,023,255,552 bytes, or 17,592,186,044,416 bits.

17,592,186,044,416 / (60sec x 60min x 6hrs) = 814,453,058 bits/sec, or roughly
814Mbps.

~~~
AaronStanely
Incorrect. 814,453,058 bits per second = 776.722963 megabits per second

[http://www.google.com/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=8&sourcei...](http://www.google.com/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=814%2C453%2C058+bits%2Fsec#hl=en&sclient=psy-
ab&q=814453058+bits+per+second+in+megabits+per+second)

~~~
mmaunder
Yes it's 776 Mbps. Thanks. I forgot to multiply my final result by 2 (forgot I
said 2 TB drive and not 1). Fixed.

------
PaulHoule
Smuggling data in your brain... Didn't Tony Stark try that?

~~~
thatusertwo
Johnny Mnemonic

------
seiji
The brain excerpt is very odd. _One_ billion neurons? It's more like 100
billion. _One_ trillion synapses? It's more like 400 trillion to 1,000
trillion. That's one trillion to three trillion synapses _per cubic
centimeter_ of brain on average (obviously areas have various synaptic
density).

It appears the cited article is only talking about "memory neurons" and
related synapses, but that's extremely unstable ground.

